# Boas > Anacondas >  looking to purchase

## pinkham64

i've been lookin to find a pair of cb yellows and i cant find them anywhere does anyone know a website or a place in the new england area thanks

----------


## daniel1983

I am pretty sure NERD has them.... http://www.newenglandreptile.com/

if not...they will know who will

----------


## Kara

None right now unless you want hypos.   :Wink:

----------


## pinkham64

well i guess im gunna have to wait till the manchester show in april to find a pair

----------

